# Toro 60 volt power clear



## rcleone (Dec 7, 2015)

Thinking of buying the Toro 60 volt 21" power clear. Has anyone ever added an electric switch to shut of the led lights when not needed to save some battery life?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That would be very easy, just add an in-line switch.


----------



## rcleone (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks
Guess I will just have t wait and see what the wiring harness looks like!!!!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i doubt the lights use enough power to make any noticeable difference in run time. it is not like they are using halogen. it has led lights. they use almost no power compared to the older style lights.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I"m an Electronics Test Engineer...I agree with what has been stated above...not worth the effort to install a switch as you'll notice no increase in runtime. I know it looks a bit goofy having lights on in the daytime (my mower does the same thing) but I've learned to get over it.


----------

